# Should we eliminate the current tax system?



## Mr. P (Sep 16, 2006)

If so, what do we replace it with?

1.	The fair tax
2.	Flat tax

If not, why?


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Yes. You should be tax on what you buy not what you earn.


----------



## Mr. P (Sep 16, 2006)

Baldy said:


> Yes. You should be tax on what you buy not what you earn.


A vote for The fair tax then, right?


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

In TX, we get property taxed to death. I don't think that is fair. I'd rather see the property tax go away, and pay double in sales tax. We added up all of our saletax last year, and itw as only $1000 - this was including all the stuff we bought for our new house. I'd rather pay double - $2000 than pay the $4000 I pay a year now.

Plus, that would actually give the state MORE money - and it would be fair - Even the people with all the children who own no property and live in apartments would have to pay their share. I have no children, yet almost $3000 of the $4k I pay goes to my school district. Ugggggg :smt076


----------



## Mr. P (Sep 16, 2006)

Shipwreck said:


> In TX, we get property taxed to death. I don't think that is fair. I'd rather see the property tax go away, and pay double in sales tax. We added up all of our saletax last year, and itw as only $1000 - this was including all the stuff we bought for our new house. I'd rather pay double - $2000 than pay the $4000 I pay a year now.
> 
> Plus, that would actually give the state MORE money - and it would be fair - Even the people with all the children who own no property and live in apartments would have to pay their share. I have no children, yet almost $3000 of the $4k I pay goes to my school district. Ugggggg :smt076


Really I was speaking of income tax. But as far as people without property in apartments paying property tax, they do. It's in the rent.


----------



## Blastard (Aug 10, 2006)

I'm all for a national sales tax to replace the current income tax, but I would like to see a *major* reduction in unnecessary spending at the federal level. Much of our tax dollars are wasted on bogus programs. Just getting rid of the IRS would save big bucks. We need to minimize our federal government and revamp the tax system. The simpler, the better.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Mr. P said:


> Really I was speaking of income tax. But as far as people without property in apartments paying property tax, they do. It's in the rent.


Its still not the same. My parents paid approx $300 a year in property tax on their home in Louisiana. I pay more than that a month. Yet, the rental rates are about the same. So here, the landlords owning the property are loosing out more here than they would be there.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Mr. P said:


> A vote for The fair tax then, right?


 Yes the Fair Tax...:smt1099


----------



## Mr. P (Sep 16, 2006)

Shipwreck said:


> Its still not the same. My parents paid approx $300 a year in property tax on their home in Louisiana. I pay more than that a month. Yet, the rental rates are about the same. So here, the landlords owning the property are loosing out more here than they would be there.


Do you really think a landlord would come out of pocket with property tax money? :smt082 If they do they're dumb business people or made a very poor investment that is not breaking even at the least.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I've said what I will say on the matter... not gonna argue anymore...


----------



## Mr. P (Sep 16, 2006)

Shipwreck said:


> I've said what I will say on the matter... not gonna argue anymore...


No arguement, you just misunderstand property tax collection and valuation, I'm afraid. It was off topic however.

What do you think about post #1?


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Give me some credit. I understand the way it works. I say that it still penalizes the landowners while giving the advantage to the actual consumers of the school system.


----------



## Mr. P (Sep 16, 2006)

Shipwreck said:


> Give me some credit. I understand the way it works. I say that it still penalizes the landowners while giving the advantage to the actual consumers of the school system.


Well, SW. I don't see it as a penalty really. I understand people without kids think they're getting the shaft. I also know people that rent with or without children pay property taxes through their rent with a portion of it going to fund schools.

As far as not having children and still paying tax for schools, I think there are a couple "why must they" benefits to consider. First, we must maintain a system so that when they do have children it's there. Second, weather you have children and they're grown or you have none at all we all benefit as a Country with an educated population.

I do think that at some age, say 65 maybe, school tax should be removed from an individual's property tax bill.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I still say that doubling the saletax would be fairer to everyone involved, and the state would benefit more.


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

Blastard said:


> I'm all for a national sales tax to replace the current income tax, but I would like to see a *major* reduction in unnecessary spending at the federal level. Much of our tax dollars are wasted on bogus programs. Just getting rid of the IRS would save big bucks. We need to minimize our federal government and revamp the tax system. The simpler, the better.


Agree

When taxes were first passed they said it would never get over three percent. Ha, ha. Jokes on us.


----------



## Mr. P (Sep 16, 2006)

tnoisaw said:


> Agree
> 
> When taxes were first passed they said it would never get over three percent. Ha, ha. Jokes on us.


Yeah, and when they started taking income tax from our pay check durning WWII, I think it was, they said it was temporary too. LOL


----------



## J.R. (Jul 6, 2006)

I want to read NEAL BORTZ'S book. Whatever you buy gets taxed!!! Va,taxes me to death,wonder how folks from CAL/N.Y. live?????? Randall


----------



## kansas_plainsman (May 9, 2006)

Fair tax. But almost anything would be better than what we have now.


----------



## Mr. P (Sep 16, 2006)

J.R. said:


> I want to read NEAL BORTZ'S book. Whatever you buy gets taxed!!! Va,taxes me to death,wonder how folks from CAL/N.Y. live?????? Randall


First, remember the Fair tax plan focuses on the federal income tax not State. However, the States have an incentive to reduce State income tax under the Fair tax plan.
If you haven't seen it yet, you can find more information here...
http://fairtax.org/



> kansas_plainsman
> 
> Fair tax. But almost anything would be better than what we have now.


I agree the Fair tax is best but not that anything would be better really.
As of now, all that is one the plate is the Fair tax and Flat tax.

I don't see the flat tax being better. Why?

First it's not fair, say the flat tax is 10% and kansas_plainsman makes 100k per year while Mr. P makes 50k. KP pays 10k in tax and Mr., P pays 5k.

Now what benefit did KP get from the Government for his extra 5k in tax that Mr. P didn't? zip none.

See why it's no better. All my opinion of course.


----------



## Revolver (Aug 26, 2006)

Mr. P said:


> Yeah, and when they started taking income tax from our pay check durning WWII, I think it was, they said it was temporary too. LOL


Pataki said the same about the AWB in the SRNY. Guess what, he lied. That's a typical NYS republican. Not that political offiliation matters in a NYS election. It's just a letter next to a name. They might as well merge parties there.


----------



## Waffen (Feb 8, 2006)

I've often thougt the feds should collect only enough income taxes to maintain the military and ensure the transportation systems of the country functioned. All other taxes for the "general welfare" should be managed at a local/state level. That way I truely believe there would be more accountability of the money the state collects, less waste etc.

If all income and property taxes were eliminated I might consider a flat tax, but I lean towards a consumption tax, again with the requirement that income/property taxes are first eliminated..

It tough, we need tax money for national security, but the wealth re-distribution has to stop..

W


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

Mr. P said:


> Well, SW. I don't see it as a penalty really. I understand people without kids think they're getting the shaft. I also know people that rent with or without children pay property taxes through their rent with a portion of it going to fund schools.
> 
> As far as not having children and still paying tax for schools, I think there are a couple "why must they" benefits to consider. First, we must maintain a system so that when they do have children it's there. Second, weather you have children and they're grown or you have none at all we all benefit as a Country with an educated population.
> 
> I do think that at some age, say 65 maybe, school tax should be removed from an individual's property tax bill.


The school that are public spend about 2x what private schools spend per student but get much better results. Why continue to fund what does not do the better job. Teaching the 3 Rs is the job of schools not the current social engineering that is happening now. I have to pay propety taxes even though I send grand childern to private school.


----------



## Mr. P (Sep 16, 2006)

tony pasley said:


> The school that are public spend about 2x what private schools spend per student but get much better results. Why continue to fund what does not do the better job. Teaching the 3 Rs is the job of schools not the current social engineering that is happening now. I have to pay propety taxes even though I send grand childern to private school.


The public school system is failing and needs fixed.
I paid school tax too while my daughter went to private school. Yer Preaching to the choir here.


----------



## Thor (May 11, 2006)

I would like to see ALL public schools go away!! Privatizing them would produce better results, IMO. Like Tony said, there's far too much social engineering going on. Too many teachers use their classrooms as a podium to impress their beliefs on these young and open minds. I will say, that when I was in school, politics was never discussed unless it was an actual politics class or class that discussed the geo-political aspects of a certain country. Even then, the teachers didn't inflict their beliefs into the equation. I only wish my daughter had the benefit of a politically-free oriented classroom. I grew up in the Texas school system.


----------



## Mr. P (Sep 16, 2006)

Thor said:


> I would like to see ALL public schools go away!! Privatizing them would produce better results, IMO. Like Tony said, there's far too much social engineering going on. Too many teachers use their classrooms as a podium to impress their beliefs on these young and open minds. I will say, that when I was in school, politics was never discussed unless it was an actual politics class or class that discussed the geo-political aspects of a certain country. Even then, the teachers didn't inflict their beliefs into the equation. *I only wish my daughter had the benefit of a politically-free oriented classroom.* I grew up in the Texas school system.


Is she still in school?


----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

At almost 50 years old I STILL cant fathom why ANYONE should pay taxes on income they EARNED. Sales taxes on purchases(and property taxes ONCE when you buy!) but most taxes still appear to me to be,how did they put it back then, TAXATION WITHOUT REPRESENTATION.


----------

